# Lake Okanagan Resort el al



## ValHam (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello All

Lake Okanagan Resort and Pointe Resort is like a sinking ship on the lake and not even in a boat. We stayed at Pointe a couple of months ago and had to sign a waiver , indicating we will not hold the resort responsible for any injury that may happen.. Good thing they do that as the place is in great need of repair. I understand the strata owners aren't too happy either and may be heading towards a CALS against the resort and Northwynd. If you are planning on staying at Pointe be prepared for a walk down a steep road, ( also in need of repair) to the beach... watch you feet, as if appears that the beach area is never cleaned and the plastic furniture may pinch your bummies if not careful.... watch those cheap plastic chairs as well as some are cracked and broken and you certainly don't need to have a fall, remember the waiver !! Not responsible for any injury.... perhaps if they cleaned up their act they could eliminate this waiver all together.
It's a  Beautiful Day at Lake Okanagan Resort.... as they want you to believe.:annoyed:


----------



## barto (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up - would love to get updates from owners and people who have stayed there recently.  

We want to get back to Kelowna - stayed at the Grand Okanagan on an exchange 5-6 years ago, but it's a hard trade to get in summer, so I was wondering about some of the other options there like Lake Okanagan.  Not yet, it sounds like!


----------

